

Ask HN: Startups in water sector - cjbenedikt

Are you aware of any startups in the water sector specifically infrastructure&#x2F;waste water&#x2F;stormwater
======
JSeymourATL
Dean Kamen's Slingshot invention is getting some recent buzz.

Using a process called vapor compression distillation, a single Slingshot can
purify more than 250,000 liters of water per year, enough to satisfy the needs
of about 300 people. And it can do so with any water source—sewage, seawater,
chemical waste—no matter how dirty.
[http://www.popsci.com/article/science/pure-genius-how-
dean-k...](http://www.popsci.com/article/science/pure-genius-how-dean-kamens-
invention-could-bring-clean-water-millions)

------
NicoJuicy
A friend of mine (and his brother) are involved with DotOcean (
[http://www.dotocean.eu/en/home](http://www.dotocean.eu/en/home)) . They were
also participating the event in London, you could check out the event
exhibitions
[http://www.nauticexpo.com/exhibitions/](http://www.nauticexpo.com/exhibitions/)

DotOcean is in the dredging sector, they check the ground for the type through
a device they developped. They have multiple niches right now, but that is the
most important one, i suppose.

~~~
cjbenedikt
Thanks, appreciate it, I'll check it out

------
MalcolmDiggs
CharityWater comes to mind. Interesting interview with the founder here:
[http://foundation.bz/17/](http://foundation.bz/17/)

